# Watches & Cars: Holiday Gift Guide for BMW Buyers



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Some interesting choices.

What would be yours and your car?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

@Nigelp


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

All out of my league mate, I was up the charity shop in llanrwst yesterday getting me some new jeans with no holes and i'm saving for an alpharomega like my mate Jays, from over the pond. Its hard work in the UK we are all poor these days. 

But the scenery is nice in wales but my knees and other parts are cold due to holes. 















we are expecting the ftse100 companies to be in negative equity...all shareholders of said to be broke and the city of london to be raining paper millionaires from high buildings...all because we have fallen out with that lot because we have never been keen on










and are not sure whether we are in out or whether we will be doing this with our euro pals for the next 20 years


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The Rolex is a given but can't make up my mind on the motors. Although some days I fancy I'll ditch the other two stick the Merc in somewhere and get it tarted up a bit back to its former glory.

Cheaper than having a load of Big M's money tied up in an M, Porker or AMG car. Being that she's such a tight @rse she'd only make me pay her back anyway

:swoon:










These days probably no one will know its not a proper C36/43.




























And forget the Audi, went well but a bag of scrap, I'll never have another one.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> The Rolex is a given but can't make up my mind on the motors. Although some days I fancy I'll ditch the other two stick the Merc in somewhere and get it tarted up a bit back to its former glory.
> 
> Cheaper than having a load of Big M's money tied up in an M, Porker or AMG car. Being that she's such a tight @rse she'd only make me pay her back anyway
> 
> ...


 i've never been an audi fan they've currently gone trendy after being boring for decades, and as a result all seem to be on the trader with problems, especially autoboxes that are bust. The c180 you have as always looked good, any merc does on proper monoblocks only proper amg wheel. Having said that I can't see me buying another merc. I liked the cl's just a killer on fuel if you are doing any miles amd when something goes wrong with either the sussy, the leccies or usually both at once you might as well sell it for 1500 quid in parts and cut your losses.

Then again if i'm true to form i'm likely to do a tangent and do something stupid like buying another or similar. :laugh:

there was a proper c amg on the trader for nowt a few weeks ago in black too. A full house job for about 3 grand i think?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> i've never been an audi fan they've currently gone trendy after being boring for decades, and as a result all seem to be on the trader with problems, especially autoboxes that are bust. The c180 you have as always looked good, any merc does on proper monoblocks only proper amg wheel. Having said that I can't see me buying another merc. I liked the cl's just a killer on fuel if you are doing any miles amd when something goes wrong with either the sussy, the leccies or usually both at once you might as well sell it for 1500 quid in parts and cut your losses.
> 
> Then again if i'm true to form i'm likely to do a tangent and do something stupid like buying another or similar. :laugh:


 The E46 is a nice motor and mine is imho the best colour combo as well but there's something about these W202 C Class Mercs Sports, the way they sit on the road, they just imho again look right and have a bit of presence where as the Beemer when you look at it from certain angles just isn't quite there and they are ten a penny.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> The E46 is a nice motor and mine is imho the best colour combo as well but there's something about these W202 C Class Mercs Sports, the way they sit on the road, they just imho again look right and have a bit of presence where as the Beemer when you look at it from certain angles just isn't quite there and they are ten a penny.


 Forget the c i've found you a proper merc... :mad0218:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@BondandBigM this c amg looks good for the money










https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201805096329590?make=MERCEDES-BENZ&radius=1500&model=C CLASS&postcode=bb95hg&year-to=2007&sort=price-asc&year-from=2000&advertising-location=at_cars&minimum-badge-engine-size=2.2&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&fuel-type=Petrol&page=5

or saloon?

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201712222243534?make=MERCEDES-BENZ&model=C CLASS&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&sort=price-asc&postcode=bb95hg&radius=1500&advertising-location=at_cars&minimum-badge-engine-size=2.2&year-to=2007&year-from=2000&fuel-type=Petrol&page=5












BondandBigM said:


> The Rolex is a given but can't make up my mind on the motors. Although some days I fancy I'll ditch the other two stick the Merc in somewhere and get it tarted up a bit back to its former glory.
> 
> Cheaper than having a load of Big M's money tied up in an M, Porker or AMG car. Being that she's such a tight @rse she'd only make me pay her back anyway
> 
> ...


 the plips missing out your alpha in those pics mate.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> @BondandBigM this c amg looks good for the money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To new, mine is the last of the previous model and still looks like a proper Merc.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This number plate would be good for the discerning Beemer owner....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This number plate would be good for the discerning Beemer owner....


 Too big for a motorcycle plate. 

:laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A moderator needs to be involved regarding Black Lace. This forum must have some standards. :nono:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> A moderator needs to be involved regarding Black Lace. This forum must have some standards. :nono:


 I'm on it Wrench and considering changing it to 'We're Having a Gang Bang'..... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> To new, mine is the last of the previous model and still looks like a proper Merc.


 well I suppose so. I guess its kept true to the square 60's ones.










The proper ones were before that though weren't they?










the pagoda looks like a biscuit tin

:laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This number plate would be good for the discerning Beemer owner....


 As I said Big M was a bit surprised at people shouting at us when we toot around with the roof down.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

And what's all this nonsense about indicators on a roundabout. What's wrong with "give way to the left" or I'm driving a Beemer so get out my feckin way.

Now that I'm back in a Beemer winding up old codgers in Peugeots at roundabouts in my new hobby.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> As I said Big M was a bit surprised at people shouting at us when we toot around with the roof down.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 Great fun in't it, takes me back to being 19 in my 635, I followed a plastic pig one night you know 3 pin plug hedgehog baffler with an old fella behind the wheel, must have followed it 20 miles, it was dark. Everytime a car came towards us i knocked off the full beam. Then every time there was nothing coming I knocked full beam back on, me and my mate were splitting our sides. We could see the top of his bold head glinting. :laugh:

But they are a car that brings the devil out, funnily enough an old bloke in a pug stuck 2 fingers up at me in my BM the other day. Senility.



@BondandBigM who are we awarding it to this week? :laugh:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@Nigelp and @BondandBigM You two are the devil incarnate :biggrin: Every time I come across a thread by either of you that mentions motors, there I am off on the likes of autotrader looking at Bimmers and Mercs 

As it happens, I have now got sciatica in my left side courtesy of problems I had back in the summer and then going back to work and driving a coach with a heavy clutch. So I am now looking at getting the manual Astra tarted up and exchanging it for an automatic car - Merc C class or BMW 320/E46 perhaps?

As for @BlueKnight - sorry mate. But as soon as you mention cars, you may as well forget watches. Discussion about cars will reign supreme. :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> @Nigelp and @BondandBigM You two are the devil incarnate :biggrin: Every time I come across a thread by either of you that mentions motors, there I am off on the likes of autotrader looking at Bimmers and Mercs
> 
> As it happens, I have now got sciatica in my left side courtesy of problems I had back in the summer and then going back to work and driving a coach with a heavy clutch. So I am now looking at getting the manual Astra tarted up and exchanging it for an automatic car - Merc C class or BMW 320/E46 perhaps?
> 
> As for @BlueKnight - sorry mate. But as soon as you mention cars, you may as well forget watches. Discussion about cars will reign supreme. :laugh:


 If you have lower back problems bear in mind that bmw's tend to be quiet sporty and aimed at trendy young jet setters with firm seat and sports suspensions...mercedes are nice and soft because they are aimed at boring old men like @BondandBigM

:thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

DJH584 said:


> @Nigelp and @BondandBigM You two are the devil incarnate :biggrin: Every time I come across a thread by either of you that mentions motors, there I am off on the likes of autotrader looking at Bimmers and Mercs
> 
> As it happens, I have now got sciatica in my left side courtesy of problems I had back in the summer and then going back to work and driving a coach with a heavy clutch. So I am now looking at getting the manual Astra tarted up and exchanging it for an automatic car - Merc C class or BMW 320/E46 perhaps?
> 
> As for @BlueKnight - sorry mate. But as soon as you mention cars, you may as well forget watches. Discussion about cars will reign supreme. :laugh:


 There is a Rolex in a couple or three pics.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Nothing wrong with a Vauxhall, I've had loads over the years.

First was an old "M" reg 2.3 Victor, then all sorts, Victor VX4/90, Monza, Viva, Manta GTE's, Nova GTE, a Mk1 Astra GTE

If you had one of either of the couple below you'd be topping up your taxpayers funded gold plated pension with a few bob.

:biggrin:

As said nothing wrong with a Vauxhall


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> mercedes are nice and soft because they are aimed at boring old men like @BondandBigM
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Err how many Mercedes have you owned sir???????


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Err how many Mercedes have you owned sir???????


 good point and i've learnt my lesson

as a general rule though BMW for a drivers car, Merc for comfort.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> There is a Rolex in a couple or three pics.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 I remember the 2.3 Victor - we had one on the police driving school. Not very fast but definitely armchair comfort. As for the shoveit, had one at our station for a short while. Great little car and what we needed until some stupid idiot stuffed it up driving across fields chasing rabbits for the pot. Also owned a '64 HA Viva. It got me from Merseyside to Essex when I moved but shortly thereafter ended up on the scrapheap due to the terminal tin worm.

Don't get me wrong, the Astra I have is a 61 plate facelift version of the Astra "H" with a 1.6 engine. It's a nice little shopping car for somebody. It is now just not for me.

As for watches being in the pictures, well yes they do, but cars take the priority amongst us three??


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> I remember the 2.3 Victor - we had one on the police driving school. Not very fast but definitely armchair comfort. As for the shoveit, had one at our station for a short while. Great little car and what we needed until some stupid idiot stuffed it up driving across fields chasing rabbits for the pot. Also owned a '64 HA Viva. It got me from Merseyside to Essex when I moved but shortly thereafter ended up on the scrapheap due to the terminal tin worm.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the Astra I have is a 61 plate facelift version of the Astra "H" with a 1.6 engine. It's a nice little shopping car for somebody. It is now just not for me.


 going back to the old stuff my first car memories are my dads...










about 1975

he bought it with a seized engine in boxes it was only a few years old it was 60 quid up Halifax road in Nelson. It lasted years once hed fixed it, well at least 15 and he got 65 quid back at burnley car auction.

proper motoring


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> good point and i've learnt my lesson
> 
> as a general rule though BMW for a drivers car, Merc for comfort.


 Then it will have to be a Mercedes me thinks. Having said that, my ex boss had an E320 estate and he had a hip problem. He found that the Merc was too low to get into and traded it in for a Ford Kuga. Before he did so, I tried sitting in the car and found that the headroom was a tad restrictive as well as the car being low- I'm 6ft when I can stand up straight :biggrin: So possibly the Bimmer is a better bet or the dreaded Audi A4?



Nigelp said:


> going back to the old stuff my first car memories are my dads...


 Oh the good old Zephyr 4 methinks?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Then it will have to be a Mercedes me thinks. Having said that, my ex boss had an E320 estate and he had a hip problem. He found that the Merc was too low to get into and traded it in for a Ford Kuga. Before he did so, I tried sitting in the car and found that the headroom was a tad restrictive as well as the car being low- I'm 6ft when I can stand up straight :biggrin: So possibly the Bimmer is a better bet or the dreaded Audi A4?


 Try both, but if you are looking at say a BMW 3 and a C Class then generally the merc will be aimed at the older gent. If you do go for a BMW then go for the SE as the sport will be firmer and have firmer seats. Can't comment on Audi i just aint attracted to them so never tried one. Have you thought about Jag?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

DJH584 said:


> As for @BlueKnight - sorry mate. But as soon as you mention cars, you may as well forget watches. Discussion about cars will reign supreme


 Because it's a Watch Forum, I felt obligated. :tongue: I'll do better next time...That is not until some unmentioned members can tell the difference between a Bimmer and a Beemer.









Here, if you call a BMW car a Beemer, they dress you in a pink tutu and feed you to the Village People. But then again some might like it...... :laughing2dw:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

BlueKnight said:


> That is not until some unmentioned members can tell the difference between a Bimmer and a Beemer.


 https://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/ I rest my case :laugh:



Nigelp said:


> Try both, but if you are looking at say a BMW 3 and a C Class then generally the merc will be aimed at the older gent. If you do go for a BMW then go for the SE as the sport will be firmer and have firmer seats. Can't comment on Audi i just aint attracted to them so never tried one. Have you thought about Jag?


 i'll take your advice on the SE. As for a Jag? Yes I have considered them and preferably an X-type as that to me looks far more true to its MK10 predecessor than the S-Type does to the 3.8.
However there is a problem with them and that is the dreaded tinworm. Those that I have looked at and checked the MOT history on have failed due to corrosion around the seat belt anchorage points. Then lo and behold they pass the MOT as they are now covered and can't be examined by the tester and is shown so in the advisories. So me for me the Jag is out.

Away for dinner so will catch up with you all later.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> https://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/ I rest my case :laugh:
> 
> i'll take your advice on the SE. As for a Jag? Yes I have considered them and preferably an X-type as that to me looks far more true to its MK10 predecessor than the S-Type does to the 3.8.
> However there is a problem with them and that is the dreaded tinworm. Those that I have looked at and checked the MOT history on have failed due to corrosion around the seat belt anchorage points. Then lo and behold they pass the MOT as they are now covered and can't be examined by the tester and is shown so in the advisories. So me for me the Jag is out.


 are you looking at something in the region of 10 years old? If so go for a BMW the e90 from 2007, if you are looking a bit younger, then look at the c class also, before 2007 the c class is a rot box. I think if i were you i would go BMW 3 E90 from about 2007 get a nice low miler and it will be tons better than a c, and get the SE. In automatic. It will be a nice car.

just to give you an idea

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201811062167787?maximum-mileage=70000&radius=1500&make=BMW&model=3 SERIES&year-from=2007&transmission=Automatic&sort=price-asc&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=bb95hg&advertising-location=at_cars&page=2

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201811272777815?make=BMW&model=3 SERIES&year-from=2007&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&transmission=Automatic&maximum-mileage=70000&sort=price-asc&radius=1500&postcode=bb95hg&advertising-location=at_cars&page=1

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201809210734866?make=BMW&sort=price-asc&radius=1500&postcode=bb95hg&model=3 SERIES&advertising-location=at_cars&transmission=Automatic&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&maximum-mileage=70000&year-from=2007&page=1


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

DJH584 said:


> https://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/ I rest my case :laugh:


 No, thank you! And I rest MY case. I though it was a North American anomaly. To recap: Bimmers have steering wheels and Beemers have handlebars. :toot:

















Bimmer Girl Beemer Girl

I ride / drive them both....... :thumbs_up:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> going back to the old stuff my first car memories are my dads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Another memory jogger

Back in the day I had a Z Cars Zephyr, pretty much looked like this except mine had Wolfrace slot mags, remember those !!!

I swapped a 3.0 ltr V6 Scimitar that I had for it which used to just smell of burning fibreglass all the time and was a pretty awful thing.










The one not so noticable thing though was that it had a 289ci Ford V8 dropped in (that's about 4.6 ltr to those that can't work out imperial to metric) that had been worked over a bit and a top loader 4 speed manual box and boy could it pull some RPM.

The fun I had in that with the local traffic plod in at the time their asmatic Range Rovers.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Another memory jogger
> 
> Back in the day I had a Z Cars Zephyr, pretty much looked like this except mine had Wolfrace slot mags, remember those !!!
> 
> ...


 lovely mate...don't mention the plod :laugh:










no wonder none of 'em have a clue :laugh:

neeee naaaarrrr


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> no wonder none of 'em have a clue


 Must have been on a budget.

During my time.

*Specially prepared Camaro RS.Pursuit.*


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Must have been on a budget.
> 
> During my time.
> 
> *Specially prepared Camaro RS.Pursuit.*


 this is the bloody United Kingdom mate not Never Never Land :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Must have been on a budget.
> 
> During my time.
> 
> *Specially prepared Camaro RS.Pursuit.*


 An RS !!!

Is that the best you could bring to the car chase, still I suppose it was a step up from a horse but only just.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Back in the day I had a couple of full fat tuned port injection Z28 Camaros. Would have saw you off without even trying

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> lovely﻿﻿ mate...d﻿on't me﻿ntio﻿n ﻿th﻿e﻿ pl﻿od﻿﻿﻿ :laugh: ﻿


 Best high speed pursuit bike ever.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> An RS !!!
> 
> I﻿s﻿ that the best you could bring to the car chase, still I suppose it was a step up from a horse but only just.


 I had a Z28 and it managed slightly over 200hp. The Pursuit RS was over 400Hp.









1984 RCAF Greewood Nova Scotia.












BlueKnight said:


> The Pursuit RS was over 400Hp


 5.7 LT5 engine.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Must have been on a budget.
> 
> During my time.
> 
> *Specially prepared Camaro RS.Pursuit.*


 Here's one Camaro I had back in the day, looks to be about the same age as yours. This one was a 5ltr in arrest me red. The one thing I do remember was when the electric latch for the rear deck cover blew, almost impossible to get at and I had to drive around for ages with the roof locked in the boot.

Or in Yank speak stuck in the trunk

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:










Who's ZR1Vette did you impound to get the LT5.

:biggrin:










Quad overhead cam 32v V8 and exclusive to the ZR1 Corvette, after numerous speed and endurance records dubbed "King of the Hill" the engine was developed by Lotus here in Blighty and made by Mercruiser.

A bit special although the early version was a tad under 400hp.

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/classic-cars/a25691/drive-flashback-1990-chevrolet-corvette-zr-1/


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Who's ZR1Vette did you impound to get the LT5.


 :laughing2dw:

Like I said, they were special orders. And required special advanced training. ( Lots of gravel roads and washboards in Central Canada where you can watch your dog escape for three days.) I personally never drove one as it was not my area of expertise. The reason behind the 'RS' badging is because 'Z28' was too sporty for Joe Public.

We also had Mustangs 5.0 SHO Highway pursuit cars. Heck, even our land barges Crown Victorias street patrol cars had the big blocks and other modifications.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> :laughing2dw:
> 
> Like I said, they were special orders. And required special advanced training. ( Lots of gravel roads and washboards in Central Canada where you can watch your dog escape for three days.) I personally never drove one as it was not my area of expertise. The reason behind the 'RS' badging is because 'Z28' was too sporty for Joe Public.
> 
> We also had Mustangs 5.0 SHO Highway pursuit cars. Heck, even our land barges Crown Victorias street patrol cars had the big blocks and other modifications.


 With all due respect I've had a dozen or so F-Body Firebird/Camaros and a couple of Vettes, at one time frequented all the Chevy forums, even been to a few big Chevy shows in the States and have never heard of or seen a factory Third Gen F-Body LT5.

Sure a few hot rodders have done it but to make one or two to hand out to some Mounties a factory fit would have been a hugely expensive job.

Again no disrespect but did you actually see one.

Just as an asides there was a place in LA that sold off ex LAPD cop cars, at the time I lived there there were the usual suspects, Crown Vics and the odd Mustang but they weren't that special other than having the "police package" option which mostly added up to heavy duty suspension and uprated cooling systems.

I await your engine bay pics of this legendary LT5 Camaro.

Obviously I'll stand corrected but I've been in Canada and I never saw one.

:biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I await your engine bay pics of this legendary LT5 Camaro.
> 
> ﻿Obviousl﻿y I'll stand corrected but I've been in Canada and I never saw one. ﻿


 I saw the car but not the engine. But I remember the techs at Post Garage mentioning the 'Vette engine as they called it. I don't know how many were made. And as I mentioned earlier they saw service in central Canada, mainly Saskatchewan.

Police car business is big business and for GM of Ontario ( Oshawa Plant) to put an LT5 in a Camaro, would be peanuts for them.

I'll get back to you on a pic. I'll shake down one of my sources. :tongue:

Don't feel bad about not seeing one. Heck, I live here, worked for the Force and only saw the one while In Regina. I bet all those cars have gone to the crusher by now.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> are you looking at something in the region of 10 years old? If so go for a BMW the e90 from 2007, if you are looking a bit younger, then look at the c class also, before 2007 the c class is a rot box. I think if i were you i would go BMW 3 E90 from about 2007 get a nice low miler and it will be tons better than a c, and get the SE. In automatic. It will be a nice car.
> 
> just to give you an idea
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the food for thought Nigel - greatly appreciated.

Regards

David


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Again no disrespect but did you actually see one.


 I bet you didn't see that either. he he he...

Probably used to catch blue haired old ladies doing 40 in the passing lane........ :laughing2dw:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

@BondandBigM

I managed to get in touch with a former colleague who was in charge of the program. He sent me this link from the RCMP Veterans News that he published in 2016. It deals mainly with the Mustang. But if you take the time to read the article he does mention that the Mustangs were replaced by the Camaros with a bigger engine than the 5.0. He confirms that the engine was in fact 5.7 from the Corvette. Only a handful were made. He'll check in his archives to see if he still has pictures. Stay tuned. This is a developing story.


----------

